# Earth's Pole Shift may occur in 2012.



## zyberboy (May 5, 2007)

Pole shift has happened in the past,which may give clue to the mysterious wipe out of Dinosaurs 



> A shifting of the Earth’s poles has been predicted to occur within the next few years by a number of psychics, including the renowned Edgar Cayce. This certainly is not a scientific prediction, but some scientists believe that it is at least possible that this could happen at some future date, and perhaps has happened many times in our planet’s past. Whether or not we could survive a physical shifting of the Earth’s poles is open to debate





> Seeing the powerful earthquakes such as the December 26th, 2004 event that triggered the tsunami disaster, people are looking for possible causes for the apparent instability of earth's crust. "End-times" alarmists and backyard researchers believe that the predicted imminent reversal of the earth's magnetic field may be a significant clue to these eschatological-scale events.


more abt pole shift
*www.pureenergysystems.com/news/2005/02/27/6900064_Magnet_Pole_Shift/

According to NASA  Polar Shift Due In 2012.
*www.gvnr.com/74/3.htm


Why 2012??


> The Maya believed that their world would end on Dec 21, 2012. Of all the dates put forth by prophets and cultures for a doomsday, this is one with an authentic almost eerie feel to it





> It is like a large check mark on the calendar, a pointer aimed at 13.0.0.0.0, the "End Date" of the Mayan Long Count Calendar. From the Mayan point of view, this is the "End of Days." It is so significant that the calendar just comes to a stop. It is like having an alarm set when it's time to take your medicine. This date is also December 21, 2012, the day of the Winter Solstice. But what is this check mark trying to tell us. What medicine are we suppose to remember to take?



*www.artideas.com/Why2012/Why2012.html
*www.levity.com/eschaton/Why2012.html


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 6, 2007)

hmmm...this is sumthing new....had no idea about it


----------



## gxsaurav (May 6, 2007)

hmm....I knew about the date of Mayan calender from quite some time.

Well, everyone has to die. 5 years left till this date so lets see, marna hai to marenge, why worry about it right now.

( No more future planing & investment plans after 2012 now )


----------



## hailgautam (May 6, 2007)

if pole shift happens it would be a disaster for us, we would go to left when we need to go to right... the electricity as it now flows will flow in the opposite direction...... we will be extinct...arjun singh will actually  become prime minister ......it will be the dooms day


----------



## chesss (May 6, 2007)

> According to NASA Polar Shift Due In 2012.
> *www.gvnr.com/74/3.htm


Dude they are talking about solar polar shift(on the SUN!!), Not on the earth.


----------



## sms_solver (May 6, 2007)

I think something good or bad is going to happen very soon. The unsual weather around the world could be seen as the clue.

PS: NASA hides more information about planets, galaxies, don't believe what NASA says or any government organization.


----------



## zyberboy (May 6, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> Dude they are talking about solar polar shift(on the SUN!!), Not on the earth.


yeah sure,But Sun's pole shift has significant effect on earth's magnetic pole.And also Mayan's dont say abt pole shift anywhere, their calendar just ends in 2012.Which is one of the most accurate and Sphosticated calendar ever created.
The Pole Shift, when it occurs is a combination of several major factors not fully understood by present day astrophysicists. These factors are gravity, repulsion, the interaction of magnetic subatomic particle streams between the planet Earth, the Sun, n other planets.
But We can't say earth's pole shift will occur in  2012, only time will tell.



> NASA has been studying solar flare cycles (sunspots) and shifts in the sun's magnetic field for many years. They have found direct links between abnormal weather on the earth, shifts in the sun's magnetic field, and major solar flares. Until recently, they expected the present cycle to be just another ordinary 11 year event, with the sun's magnetics waxing and waning as before. However, this cycle is behaving badly. Recent solar flares have gone off the scale, ten times greater than anything previously recorded. And weather patterns are responding with serious consequences.
> Another shift in the magnetic field of the sun, coupled with solar flares larger than ever recorded to date, might have a huge impact on the magnetic equilibrium of the earth's crust. This could well be the catalyst that would "tip the balance" and send the large ice masses at the poles down (or up) to the equator again. These solar events usually last several days, and during that time a near alignment of the mountainous "ring of fire" with a solar/lunar tidal concurrance might easily occur. And if it does, the results and effects may easily be predictable.


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> yeah sure,But Sun's pole shift has significant effect on earth's magnetic pole.And also Mayan's dont say abt pole shift anywhere, their calendar just ends in 2012.[red]Which is one of the most accurate and Sphosticated calendar ever created.[/red]
> .......



that sent shivers down my spine..


----------



## fun2sh (May 8, 2007)

wel nature has to take revenge from humans. we hav done a lot of destruction. n all these global warmin issues is showin that. lets prepare for doomsday


----------



## mehulved (May 8, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> arjun singh will actually  become prime minister ......it will be the dooms day


 He'd become the emporer of the world. The naked emperor cos he's as foolish


----------



## rohit_bawa (May 8, 2007)

Good Find
But Life for today let the future remains mistery

BTW i had seen a program based on the same story on discovery long time back


----------



## i_am_crack (May 8, 2007)

Sorry No comments..But is it for real????of just another Y2K kinda funda


----------



## lalam (May 8, 2007)

It sounds scary but its hard not to believe either if this doesn't happen something else will happen....


----------



## royal (May 8, 2007)

We will have "Satyayug" after 2012


----------



## mediator (May 15, 2007)

^Kalki hasn't descended yet!


----------



## mobilegeek (May 15, 2007)

hmm / the great global worming


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> 5 years only ......... HOLY CROW ......... am not even married .......
> 
> have lot things 2 do ............
> 
> ...



Holy...I forgot this point....

but if I call, i will be out of balence in my mobile before the night ends


----------



## royal (May 15, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> 5 years only ......... HOLY CROW ......... am not even married


 
Consider urself lucky  Enjoy life as much as u can without getting entangled in "Vivah-bandhan"


----------



## iinfi (May 21, 2007)

royal said:
			
		

> Consider urself lucky  Enjoy life as much as u can without getting entangled in "Vivah-bandhan"



^^
ROTFL


----------



## cynosure (May 21, 2007)

5 years are all I have. Sh1t man.
And I wanted to buy a hayabusa 1300RR and Alienware.
No speed for me.

Seriously guys. I have not read the full article but sh1t this is so scary...


----------



## hitman050 (May 22, 2007)

Oh no  

I am only 15. Have a look at this

*www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ci1n_doomsday-2012-preview


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 22, 2007)

I want all bond girls and sexy mac books


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (May 22, 2007)

I can't help but wonder if this is really true. I've seen a few of these "doomsday" predictions before. Only a couple of years ago (I think?) a giant meteorite was supposed to hit the earth, and put an end to all lifeforms. It was supposedly bigger, or almost as big as the meteorite that had hit the earth, and had eliminated the dinosaurs. This was an article from NASA (It was posted on the Indian Ragnaboards...I don't know if I can find it. If I do, I'll be sure to post a link ^^) Yeah, there was a date for this...but that date came and went, and nothing happened. Every time something like this shows up, people put a big "X" mark on their calender, and jsut wait for the end of the world =.= Its true that there seems to be evidence for this...but still, I can't help but stay skeptical. 

It can be true, but it may not be.

Hell, if it IS true...why is the end of the world such a bad thing?  Its not like anyone will be left on earth to miss the world XD.


----------



## zyberboy (May 23, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> Oh no
> 
> I am only 15. Have a look at this
> 
> *www.dailymotion.com/video/x1c...y-2012-preview




hmm..good video,thanx for the link man,I know abt "web bot project" but i was unaware  that 
"Web Bot Project" also predicts a similar kind of thing.The Web Bot Project is an amazing program which uses collective consiousness to predict future events.I have seen an experiment in which a man's unconsious mind was able to produce a small effect on a near by robot,web bot project uses similar kind of data.
Another interesting fact is that the chinese book "Book of Changes." also predic the end of world,but the amazing fact is that this concidence with mayan date,  dec 21st  2012  the day of the Winter Solstice!!
Many Dooms day date has come and gone,but i feel this one has some authentic behind it.



> Even more intriguing is the fact that there is scientific evidence that points to a very rare astrological occurrence taking place in the year of 2012. For milena, the Mayans believed in the existence of a dark rift in the center of the Milky Way and considered it fact. Only recently did modern scientists discover that it actually does exist.
> 
> In the center of our galaxy is a black hole. And in the year 2012, the sun and the earth will be in direct alignment with this black hole. Scientist speculate that magnetic shifts could take place as a result. In essence, the poles could reverse. The poles have shifted before, some 800 million years ago. Einstein suggested this pole shifting theory in 1955.


*archives.cnn.com/2001/TECH/space/09/05/chandra.black.hole/index.html


The Web Bot Project


> The Web Bot Project, developed in the late 1990's, was created to assist in making stock market predictions.
> 
> The technology uses a system of spiders to crawl the Internet and search for keywords, much like a search engine does. When a keyword is located, the bot program takes a snapshot of the text preceding and following the keyword. This snapshot of text is sent to a central location where it is then filtered to define meaning.
> 
> ...


*aphroditeastrology.com/2007/05/web-bot-project-and-2012.html




			
				~Lil JinX~ said:
			
		

> Only a couple of years ago (I think?) a giant meteorite was supposed to hit the earth, and put an end to all lifeforms. It was supposedly bigger, or almost as big as the meteorite that had hit the earth, and had eliminated the dinosaurs. This was an article from NASA (It was posted on the Indian Ragnaboards...I don't know if I can find it. If I do, I'll be sure to post a link ^^) Yeah, there was a date for this...but that date came and went, and nothing happened.



 I too was aware of that prediction,but that was not certain meteor hit,What NASA predicted is the meteor will pass vry near to earth,it actually did but in astronomical figure 600,000  km is vry near this is wt tey said.Nasa said tat ter  is only a vry slim chance that tat the meteor will hit earth by changing its path due to the  inter planetary gravitational force.

*archives.cnn.com/2002/TECH/space/01/07/killer.asteroid/


----------



## jal_desai (May 23, 2007)

I Wanna Save The World... :d


----------



## ricky_pradeep (Dec 13, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> 5 years only ......... HOLY CROW ......... am not even married .......
> 
> have lot things 2 do ............
> 
> ...





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Holy...I forgot this point....
> 
> but if I call, i will be out of balence in my mobile before the night ends





			
				iinfi said:
			
		

> ^^
> ROTFL



Atleast I can die laughing!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 13, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75407&page=4

similar thread running...


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 13, 2007)

does anyone know what exactly is going to happen to planet earth during pole shift? earthquake? flood? storm? or ?? 

if this is true then it will be great! coz we all are going to die at once. if its false, this is just another rumor.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 13, 2007)

wel i read some where (after googlin abt solar storms) that solar storm r also predicted by NASA to come in 2012 n this it wil hav the highest intensty than before.. n pole shift is also occurin durin that time.. 

now the magnetic feild of earth protects us from those solar storm(containin highly engertic particles).. but as pole shift will be in the way the solar storm wil hit. now the earth magnetic effect cause the two pole(north n south) which attracts all the energied particles of solar storm. thus those particles are mainly concentrated at the poles.(this is the reason for auroras at the poles too)

but sice of pole shifth happenin at right time it wont be able to protect that much n it was mentioned in site that it will lead to the complete wippin of the earth's atmosphere *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/109.gif


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 13, 2007)

> Far out in deep space, two alien life forms were talking. The first said, "The dominant life forms on the Earth planet have developed nuclear weapons." The second alien asked, "Are they an emerging intelligence? " The first alien said, "I don't think so. They have them aimed at themselves!"


I don't believe a word about pole-shift, only man could kill himself and the earth, no one else, not even nature.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 13, 2007)

arre sab kayu koo pareshan ho bhai logo..jis din marna hai marr jayenge ..kya tension hai ? we dont know even abt next 5 minutes and ur worrying after 5 years ...... !!! 

so chill out n njoy every day as its ur last ...

sleep like u will never die
wake like its ur last day


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 13, 2007)

^^ lol mar ni ki kisi ko kono chinta naahi hai.... 
lekin sab log mar ne se pehle apani adhuri ichha ye puri karna chahte hai.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif
sab moh maya ka chakkar hai. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 13, 2007)

no one can stop if death is written to one , for one particular time , in one way


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 13, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> arre sab kayu koo pareshan ho bhai logo..jis din marna hai marr jayenge ..kya tension hai ? we dont know even abt next 5 minutes and ur worrying after 5 years ...... !!!
> 
> so chill out n njoy every day as its ur last ...
> 
> ...


are tension kahan koi le raha hai. wo to bus forum me hum ek doosre ko dara rahen hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## amol48 (Dec 13, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> if pole shift happens it would be a disaster for us, we would go to left when we need to go to right... the electricity as it now flows will flow in the opposite direction...... we will be extinct...arjun singh will actually  become prime minister ......it will be the dooms day



LOL.. If not pole shift but your such jokes will surely make me extint .. arjun singh one was awesome


----------



## Head Banger (Dec 13, 2007)

I have only 2 years.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 13, 2007)

Head Banger said:
			
		

> I have only 2 years.



kyu bhai Pole shift to 5 saal baad hone wala hai... tere liye alag se pehle honewala hai kya 



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> are tension kahan koi le raha hai. wo to bus forum me hum ek doosre ko dara rahen hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif



accha to isilye forum me register karte waqt 13 saal aur use jyada chahiye taki bacche dare nahi  !!


----------



## Head Banger (Dec 13, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> kyu bhai Pole shift to 5 saal baad hone wala hai... tere liye alag se pehle honewala hai kya



Are bhai mujhe abhi 2 saal aur college mein parna hain.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 13, 2007)

and am stil screwing my gud self studyin CA.... not askin out the only babe i've thought abt alwys


----------



## x3060 (Dec 14, 2007)

do it fast . . you dont have much time inhand


----------



## eben (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey!

Here's some good information on the subject:

2012 explained - Why it shouldn't be feared
Daily Common Sense - What is that polar shift thing?

Ben.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 7, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> and am stil screwing my gud self studyin CA.... not askin out the only babe i've thought abt alwys



you are not alone buddy... I am too screwing a lot of things with that ca thingy...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2008)

all conspiracies will be proven wrong after 2012! those who backed and expected world end will be seen selling new ideas like 2048=world ends!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 8, 2008)

^^Completely agree.


----------

